# 91 ford F250 /western plow ??s



## Paulie's Plowin (Jan 21, 2009)

I know its old but did these ole boys have any issues with plowing I should know about? Or issues in general.


----------



## ConnerM (Aug 28, 2011)

How much did uget the truck for


----------



## Paulie's Plowin (Jan 21, 2009)

um does that matter? Just want to know about the truck and its possible issues


----------



## ConnerM (Aug 28, 2011)

Well i dont think anything should be bad abviously you should just be ready to have the transmission fixed after it breaks when your plowing with it


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

You do ball joints about every 30k. Maybe tie rod ends and pitman arm about every 45k. Check the slop in your front axle U-joints. They may need replaced. When I do the front end I tear the whole thing down and do all the replacements at once. It should still have pressed on brake rotors. Check the run out on them too. A 91 should still have the ignition module that plugs into the distributor. It quit's running with no spark that's the first thing I check.Part store's sell the tool to get it out.Have them test the new one. I have got 2 bad right out of the box.Distributor caps tend to last 2 years,write date on cap with marker. Start having duel fuel tank issue's. The tank switcher can be the problem.Make sure all the ground connections under the hood are clean shiny on contact surfaces. Protect with dielectric grease.If not good connections you can have light/charging issue's. If you have the manual 4x4 shift lever make sure it's lubed. They bind and will not go into 4 low.Check leaf spring hangers. They rust out under rust proofing treatment. Take out the fill plug before you open drain plug on the transfer case and front axle. They tend to be froze inplace.


----------



## Paulie's Plowin (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks Mikirig1 thats the stuff i'm talking about. truck has 140 on her has new trans western plow typical ford rust he's looking for 25 has 2 sets of wheels.has a 5.0 going to look at it weds. I have 2 cjs but need something in case we get a biggy,was usin my neighbor but he likes his buds so you never know if he will be um there. lol Thanks again.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

If it's a diesel, they are a pain in the a$$ to start in the winter, well my 89 was, but the 4x4 was amazing and it plow like a champ!!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

Glenn Lawn Care;1303171 said:


> If it's a diesel, they are a pain in the a$$ to start in the winter, well my 89 was, but the 4x4 was amazing and it plow like a champ!!


did you plug it in? Did you check to see if the heater actually worked?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

A diesel with all the glow plugs working will start in very cold conditions. I have owned 2 diesels over the years.. One started when it was -20 degrees. The best part of plugging it in is you have heat right away.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

a 302 will be a gas guzzling dog.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

PabstBlueRibbon;1303383 said:


> did you plug it in? Did you check to see if the heater actually worked?


No, the block heater didn't work, it was kept in a heated garage all winter and still didn't want to start. It was a well maintained truck when I bought it. I only bought it for the plow.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Glenn Lawn Care;1303627 said:


> No, the block heater didn't work, it was kept in a heated garage all winter and still didn't want to start. It was a well maintained truck when I bought it. I only bought it for the plow.


i bet it had aftermarket glow plugs in it. 
with the proper BERU ZD-9 glow plugs, my 88 will fire rite up at 20 below. 
but on the same lines, i know a lot of people that spend more money and put the garbage champion, autolite, wellman, and bosch glow plugs in their trucks and have nothing but problems because the glow plugs burn out within 5-10 starts.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

The truck was a P.O.S., the tranny was going out, the cab was rusted to out, but it plowed great and the 4x4 was amazing!!!


----------

